# Looking for a Sadistic Dom to play with me :D



## Seberous (Dec 16, 2019)

Hey! First off I’m very very new to RPing but thought it would be nice to practice some more. I’m quite a large dragon and would love for a sadistic master or mistress to do whatever they want with me. I have no limits in terms of pain, mutiliation, cbt, bdsm or the like. Or very few limits at all for that matter! Rlly to this thread if your interested or send me a PM


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Dec 16, 2019)

Question, you don’t mind gender swapping?


----------



## Seberous (Dec 16, 2019)

What do you mean? Sorry still Uber new to all this!


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Dec 16, 2019)

Like being switch from male to female


----------



## Seberous (Dec 16, 2019)

Mabye, although I’m generally against it just cause I can’t imagine what it would be like being female and I’m not attracted to females either. Sorry! Would you still be open for it?


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Dec 16, 2019)

I’m very open to it, I’m just curious if you’re ok with being changed to a female


----------



## Seberous (Dec 16, 2019)

I’m gonna go with no for now, but I definitely might change my mind if the mood strikes more or do some hardcore research on the female body haha! Would telegram work for you?


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Dec 16, 2019)

Telegram is a no for me. And the reason why I asked because mxm is a big no for me haha ^^;. I am a sadistic dom but I have just that one limit.


----------



## Seberous (Dec 16, 2019)

Oh damn, so close haha


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Dec 16, 2019)

Yep, sorry bout that.


----------



## Seberous (Dec 16, 2019)

It’s all good! Thanks anyway


----------



## AlastairtheWolf (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m something of a closeted sadistic dom. I mean, I’m definitely a dom for sure. But I never really explored that far into darker territories. So, I’d definitely like a partner to help me with exploring that side of ERP. Does Discord work for you? I do have a Telegram, but I don’t really use it at all.


----------

